# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Social Group Links lead to File not Found

## Bertram Henze

Both Social Group links now lead me to a screaming youth saying file not found (which is basically a 404, I guess)...

----------


## John Kelly

Scott has been keeping us up to date with the trials of having an update that is not able to offer what he thought it would.  Forum is now working again but Social Groups seems to be taking longer.  Good chance to get some more great recording done, Bertram.

----------


## Bertram Henze

It's working now.

----------

